# White Skunk Feminized DWC Grow (Hydroponics/Bubbleponics)



## edsthreads (Aug 24, 2009)

I started doing hydro a few years ago, then tried soil (mega-fail) so I have been hardened DWC grower for the last 3 years at least & absolutely swear by it...

I've lost count of how many grows I have done it that time, but thought I'd share by journal for this particular grow..

*Here are some quick stats:*

*SEEDS:*
White Skunk (Feminized) From Sensi Seeds in Holland (White Label)
&#8364; 35.00 for 10

*GROWING MEDIUM:* Rockwool Blocks, Clay Pebbles + Water + Lots of Air!!

*BUCKET SIZE FOR VEGGING:* 5L Black Bucket

*BUCKET SIZE FOR FLOWERING:*
12L Black Bucket

*WATER PH: *5.5ish - 6.3ish (I try & keep it between these two levels)

*AIR PUMP & AIRSTONE ETC:*
HAILEA ACO 9602 Adjustable Aquarium AIR PUMP (2 Outputs)
Aquarium grade Air-Line 4"
3" Air-Stone

*FANS:*
1 x Oscillating 9" Fan for Vegging

2 x Fans for Flowering (1 x 9" blowing air in tent & 1 x 12" oscillating fan moving air around in grow tent)

*LIGHTING:*
2 x 125 Fluros for vegging
1 x 400W HPS For Flowering (with a heat shield)

*NUTRIENTS & ADDITIVES:*
I will be using Ferro Nutrients (Grow & Bloom) These are tailored for my water, I highly recommend them. I also add 'Enyzme Plus' during flowering (keeps my roots in tip-top condition & breaks down dead root matter safely) + PK Bloom Booster when flowering starts up until 1 week before harvest.

*EXTRAS:*

Waterproof PH Meter
Ph Up
Ph Down 

As stated above I have a 'heat shield' that sits under my 400W HPS. This eliminates 'hot spots' directly under the plant & spreads the light to the shady edges, which stops stretching, stops the top of my plant getting burnt, & increases yield. Very handy piece of kit if you have problems with vertical space.

I also have a dehumidifier in my grow tent this keeps the relative humidity at a very comfortable 30%. (anything over 40% and you could have probs with bud rot, mould, etc etc.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The back of my grow tent (where the air-inlet is) is situated right next to big double windows that are always open so the plants get enough fresh air.. 

I like to keep my grows as as *simple* as possible that way if anything goes wrong it is a simple thing to fix. Making things complicated only complicates matters when things go wrong!

All I would say is if you are starting out like I did a few years ago if you are unsure about anythig just pop back here & ask one of the many members as I did. The best way to learn is by asking people & making mistakes! You WILL learn from your mistakes beleive me.. If it is your 1st grow you are bound to encounter problems .. so before you even germinate a seed make sure you have EVERYTHING to hand for the entire grow (veg & flowering) 


*PREPARTION IS THE KEY!!*


White Label Feminized White Skunk








My Seed 'Bank'.. notice the Silica Gel in there? I keep this in a airtight container in the fridge








Heat Shield..







My nutrients..








White Skunk about 10 days after germination..









Same plant..









Water being 'oxygenated' by the air-pump & air-stone









Airstone..








I have a plant ready for the chop in the next few days so I'll show you what you can expect from the grow from using similar or the same equipment & techniques..

If you have any questions I will be happy to help the best I can..peace.


----------



## spliffman (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like a decent setup! Good luck with the grow and ill subscribe and wait to see the rest of this grow


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 24, 2009)

spliffman said:


> Looks like a decent setup! Good luck with the grow and ill subscribe and wait to see the rest of this grow


It's quite a basic set-up really but gives me good results everytime.. I'm just about to post a pic of my Blue Mystic that is due for harvest within the next week & was grown using the same technique, nutrients & equipment..

Ok here's my Blue Mystic (Seeds from Nirvana) she will be ready in appox a week, note the string which is supporting the branches under the weight of the buds!... The branches only started giving way about a week ago so I had to support them for the last week or two.. 

Next grow I am going to do more pruning during the veg stage so I will not have so many branches to maintain.. I don't want to be too ruthless though.. 

This pic doesn't really do it justice (phone camera)


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 28, 2009)

Day 20 from seed.. no nutrients yet.. just PH'd tap water (5.5)







Roots have been through since day 18 so from now on the plant should grow much more rapidly:
Will add nutrients (1/4 strength in a week or so)


----------



## Chumlie (Aug 28, 2009)

Man how do you keep that little amount of water's pH from going up and down?


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 29, 2009)

Chumlie said:


> Man how do you keep that little amount of water's pH from going up and down?


I check the water twice a day & adjust with PH up or down..whatever the direction of fluctuation


----------



## Chumlie (Aug 29, 2009)

Da.... I'm idiot. I checked mine a twice a day, but, this could have been my water, mine would change drastically short mount of time. Yet it wouldn't on tanks 20 gallons or more.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice set-up man. Simple and clean. Good stuff. Scribed for sure.


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 30, 2009)

Chumlie said:


> Da.... I'm idiot. I checked mine a twice a day, but, this could have been my water, mine would change drastically short mount of time. Yet it wouldn't on tanks 20 gallons or more.


I don't seem to have major probs with the PH maybe the PH up & down I use has something to do with it too..My PH never drops below 5.3 and never gets more than 6.3 even if I forget to check the water for a day or two


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 30, 2009)

> Nice set-up man. Simple and clean. Good stuff. Scribed for sure.


 
Yeah I don't like to get too technical! Cheers man..


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 30, 2009)

*Day 22:* Okay so I added 1/4 strength nutrients today (3.75ml Grow A & 3.75ml Grow B - Ferro Nutrients)
I'll start 1/2 strength nutes in about a week's time.. I have never grown this strain before (White Skunk) so I'll play it by ear & see how we go..







Roots growing fast now they have found the water:







Here are some pics of my last grows yield etc:

The Main Cola (some buds chopped for faster drying):







The Best of The Rest:







Trimming nearly dried & ready for the freezer before I'll make into some 'Ice Hash' with my Bubble Bags - Stay tuned for the results! I will get approx 3-4g of hash from all that trim


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 1, 2009)

*Day 24:*







Changed water & PH'd to 5.5, added 1/2 strength nutrients now (7.5ml Grow A & 7.5ml Grow B) 15ml in total to a 5L bucket..

I have never grown this strain before but it does seem to be a bit slower than all the other strains I have grown.. maybe it's just it's charatertistics, but no problem.. I have all the time in the world







Roots now well established & feeding all the way to the bottom of the bucket..

I will be making some 'Ice Hash/Bubble Hash' tonight so I will do a tutorial for that in a seperate thread & post the link here when I have done so..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool man looking good.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 1, 2009)

Curious on the Blue Mystic, how was it, they claim the smell is neutral during veg, was it?


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 1, 2009)

wiseguy316 said:


> Curious on the Blue Mystic, how was it, they claim the smell is neutral during veg, was it?


Yeah that is true.. hardly any smell at all during veg & the same can be said for most of flowering - The smell is only apparent about mid way through budding, but then it does get quite pungent & you will need some odour control like ona gel or carbon filters if you have them

The final product is quite heady, makes me want to sketch, draw, mix some tunes etc. Taste is quite fruity has a lemony smell after curing


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 1, 2009)

cool, i have 5 fem from nirvana, I have carbon filters, just wanted to be sure I could veg them in the house. 
how high did u take the ppm on it?


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 1, 2009)

wiseguy316 said:


> cool, i have 5 fem from nirvana, I have carbon filters, just wanted to be sure I could veg them in the house.
> how high did u take the ppm on it?


Oh yeah you can veg in the house.. no probs with the smell.. You'll love the BM dude.. gives you a nice stout, bushy plant with heavy buds (mine had to be all tied up.. some were nearly bent to the floor when I opened up the tent a few times)

I don't bother with PPM anymore even though I have a EC/PPM Meter! I found it more reliable to use my own judgement. I have been growing like this for 3 years now, I just follow the instructions on my nutes & vary it to what ever stage the plant is at. 

I give them half strength nutes at the very beginning of flower then full about a week later until a week from finish then I just give them PH adjusted water..(Ferro Nutrients)

Hope your grow goes well.. keep us updated, it would be interesting to compare notes


----------



## SmokeDoggy (Sep 1, 2009)

From that last pic it looks like you might need more air bubbles... Another stone would be good but you'll need another or a bigger pump as if you just double the airstones, you will halve what each stone puts out.

Less O2 = Less rapid growth...


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 2, 2009)

SmokeDoggy said:


> From that last pic it looks like you might need more air bubbles... Another stone would be good but you'll need another or a bigger pump as if you just double the airstones, you will halve what each stone puts out.
> 
> Less O2 = Less rapid growth...


Yeah more air is always good .. I am just waiting for a 120mm airstone to be delivered so it was in the pipeline so to speak (no pun intended) lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 4, 2009)

cant wait to see what happens.2 of my 3 just sprouted. definitely let us know how the smoke is.


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 6, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> cant wait to see what happens.2 of my 3 just sprouted. definitely let us know how the smoke is.


Yeah it smokes very well,now it has been curing for the last 4 days or so the smell is awesome.. a very fruity-berry smell.. smoke wise it is celebral-body buzz lasts me for a couple of hours before another hit..







I have been curing in the 'vacuum jars' as you can see it the background as opposed to using the traditional air-tight glass jars..


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay I have now transplanted my vegging plant into the Autopot sytem that arrived on Friday. I transplanted on Friday evening so the plant I think is going through a little bit of shock as I stupidy forgot to put in the root control mat at the bottom of the pot! so I had to take out the plant, the clay pebbles, the airdome & start again... which I think has stressed the plant out a little..

The new set-up:







Reservoir with large 20mm airstone:







Smartvalve & Autopot (there is also a 'airdome' at the bottom of the pot):







Will be interesting to see how this system works...


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 7, 2009)

how much dry did you end up with per plant? sorry if it's been asked already. just for a guide line.


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 8, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> how much dry did you end up with per plant? sorry if it's been asked already. just for a guide line.


I ended up with 6.5 oz dry


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 9, 2009)

I have taken the plant out of the smartvalve tray (auto watering) so that I can hand water the plant until the roots are more established in the medium. The reason being the water that feeds the plant was just sitting at the bottom and not being used by the plant, so I will put the plant back into the autopot when I think the roots should be able to feed themselves from the bottom..

PH 5.8.. Full Dose of Veg Nutes:


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 14, 2009)

I hand watered for a week using the nutes from the main reservior (oxygenated) until I felt it was able to self-feed itself, so now I have put plant back into the smartvalve/tray & will let it feed itself for about a week until she is is tad bigger (fem seeds showing females pistils).. I will transfer into grow tent when flowering starts using full strength flowering nutes..


----------



## oj1981 (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice mate.
she is looking like one loverly lady


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 19, 2009)

oj1981 said:


> Very nice mate.
> she is looking like one loverly lady


Thanks.. although she is quite 'lanky' for my liking I think that's due to her sativa heritage..l I'm used to more stout, short & bushy plants.. we'll see how she grows anyway


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 25, 2009)

lookin good man. i finally got my light so now i have one under tha 400. one died so i started a nother one and one nl x s. another day or two they should be under tha 400 too.


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 28, 2009)

do you top ur girls?


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 28, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> do you top ur girls?


 
No I didn't top this one maybe I should have though as this one is rocketing upwards.. I should have strated training it.. oh well.. damn sativa dominant strains!!!

Good luck with your grow I'll check it out..


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 2, 2009)

have you noticed what conditions she likes best? dose she like a lot of nutes?


----------



## edsthreads (Oct 2, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> have you noticed what conditions she likes best? dose she like a lot of nutes?


She is growing well just too much vertically! She is on full strength nutes & there have been no nute burn or other associated probs...I have had much better looking plants using DWC.. BUT as I am using clay pebbles I really think they are not soaking up their nutes as well as the recommended coco. (autopot recommend coco as the best medium.. mixed with 30% perlite) I have ordered some & another autopot sytem & will be trying the same again just in coco so watch this space..


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 2, 2009)

will do. i have some pic of mine on the bubble head gang page if ya wanna check them out. p#130


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 28, 2009)

any new updates man?


----------

